# The Longs Arms, South Wraxall-Overnighting



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

I don't suppose any knows whether its possible to stay overnight in the car park of this pub?
Yesterday we were offered jobs as Assistant Site Wardens at Penmarlam Park in Cornwall.   
As Wayne's 2 sons live in South Wraxall we thought we'd break up a lengthy drive by stopping here for a night or two and giving them a visit. Trouble is Boris won't fit down their road :lol:


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Where is South Wraxall ?

Loddy


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

if this is the pub 
Longs Arms
Upper South Wraxall
Bradford on Avon
Wiltshire
BA15 2SB
Tel: 01225 864450
why not give them a call
chapter


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

I just called and spoke to a very nice man who said an overnight stop would be fine


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Great news for you but where the F is South Wraxall, is it the one near me??????

Loddy


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

Loddy: Its the one in Bradford On Avon, Wiltshire so it may well be. For God's sake don't turn up next Sunday as well or the nice man'll think he's got a gypsy convention going on!! :roll:


----------



## stevenjonathan (Jan 28, 2008)

Penmarlam eh? Give Marcus my regards!


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

stevenjonathan said:


> Penmarlam eh? Give Marcus my regards!


Ooh you know him? dish the dirt. Is he a nice man? He sounds nice.


----------



## stevenjonathan (Jan 28, 2008)

Yes, have known him a while he belonged to a camping group that we used to run.... Have you not met him yet? Have you been to the site?


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

stevenjonathan said:


> Yes, have known him a while he belonged to a camping group that we used to run.... Have you not met him yet? Have you been to the site?


We've only spoken on the phone as we work 7 days a week and live 6 hours' drive away.
I've been on the website though for a look at the site and surrounding areas.


----------



## stevenjonathan (Jan 28, 2008)

Its quite a nice site with a good well stocked shop. The location is a bit weird - *don't* miss the entrance when you arrive as then you have to go down into the village which is very tight. A friend of mine missed it whilst towing a little Eriba caravan and nearly burnt his cutch out and bashed the rear end trying to turn around smashing a rear light!!

Down in the village yo can take the chain ferry across - the quickest and easiest way to reach a supermarket - but you won't get a motorhome on it!!

I'm sure you will enjoy it there - a stunning location. :lol:


----------

